
Ask HN: What do you do with your server log files? - image888
Ask HN: what do you do with your server log files?
======
mtmail
There was a big discussion about logging yesterday.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20818106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20818106)

